# Need PC emulator for Mac... r/o



## teetrinity27 (Apr 22, 2004)

so that i can use a 3D chat that is in Windows format. Is that possible? can someone please help. thank you.


----------



## teetrinity27 (Apr 22, 2004)

Can someone directo to a website that can help me with this. Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Microsoft Virtual PC


----------



## teetrinity27 (Apr 22, 2004)

thanks for your response. sounds good. Should have asked if there is a reliable freeware version.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Nope. Microsoft Virtual PC is it. You'll also need to purchase a copy of Windows (unless you get the copy of VPC that comes with Windows).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Mac has VPC?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I don't know what other OS would have Virtual PC. Is there a Linux version?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What I would like to know is if VMWARE is going to be ported to OS X now that it can run on X86 cpu's. I would think that it would be easy for them to get it to run as a guest OS, but I am hoping they might port it to run on the host OS. And Vmware has a free version now which is pretty damn cool.


----------



## teetrinity27 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VegasACF said:


> I don't know what other OS would have Virtual PC. Is there a Linux version?


I have only seen it on windows.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

VegasACF said:


> I don't know what other OS would have Virtual PC. Is there a Linux version?


Virtual PC is a microsoft product. Microsoft won't acknowledge the existence of Linux.

There are a couple different virtual machine packages on Linux but VMWare is hands down the best one.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I have only seen it on windows.


I am _thoroughly_ mystified by this comment. _Why_ would Windows need Virtual PC?!?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol so you can install say Windows 98 on an Windows XP without the need of messing around with partitions etc. I have Windows 98 and Windows 2003 on my Windows XP machine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

I think you mean virtual machine


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Who me? nah 

MS Virtual PC

In fact there is a VPC for mac (version 6.1) that comes with Windows 2000.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VegasACF said:


> I am _thoroughly_ mystified by this comment. _Why_ would Windows need Virtual PC?!?


another reason is like why i use it.

I'm a student that needs to use Windows 2003 Server for my work. Since I have only one computer, I need to use W2K3. Virtual PC allows me to install W2K3 in a separate window. The window acts like a PC and you install Windows the same way if you were putting it on a new machine.


----------

